# Screen Output Problem



## DuBistEinKind (May 18, 2012)

I've installed 9.0 Release [AMD64] and xorg-minimal, openbox also, with the nvidia-driver, all from ports. Followed the Handbook.

After typing [cmd=]X -configure[/cmd] and [cmd=]nvidia-xconfig[/cmd] I tried to *startx*, but then I got six block output on the monitor of my Acer Aspire 4736G. The .xinitrc file work*s* but the output just freak*s* out like that.

I have no idea of the handbook's xorg.conf editing (mainly the concept of the hardware setting and also the syntax).

What should I do to solve this?


----------

